# Cara's off to Posh Paws Salon



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I finally plucked up the courage to book our baby into the groomers. She's losing her puppy coat now and I thought now is a good time to get going ... So why am I nervous ... Is it the being on the receiving end of bad haircuts in the past ... Please may they not scalp her or cut off her eyebrows.

9am Saturday 10th .....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah, I'm sure they will do a good job. Make sure you give very specific instructions. Do post a before and after pic. Won't be long before I need to do something with Bess's coat


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you know what it is your wanting done, have you seen any photos on here that you like. 

they should scalp her unless he coat is matted, but even then most coats can be saved.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I want her face tidied up so I can see her eyes clearly but withou cutting her eyebrows to much. Chin and beard needs a tidy as she's at the slobbering water on you stage. Otherwise maybe a light trim only we like her scrappy scruff look. Nails need a check and her ears too.

Cara has just a nice wave to her coat but not found a picture that fits yet. I want my scruffy teddy bear still looking like a teddy bear just neater than she is at the moment.

Any pictures of others like Cara would be gratefully received xx


----------

